# Muddy field



## Prismis (Aug 18, 2012)

So I've read some of the older posts on here regarding this but I just want to clarify..

Our only fenced area right now is about 1/2 acre and holds 2 horses. We have minimum 6" of mud EVERYWHERE. 

What I've read is that sand or crushed gravel is best to get rid of this. 

My question (that might be dumb lol): do we have to dig it all up and then lay it down? Or can we just dump on top of it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't think I'd dig it up, but sand or gravel will get absorbed into the ground.

Do you have good drainage for the lot? 

Also, try to get something to grow......not sure where you're at but you might try some winter wheat....


----------



## Prismis (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm in BC Canada... Will winter wheat take away the mud? It grow in it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Re Winter wheat - good idea but I think OP may have missed the planting season for it for this year.

Re Growing anything in the field - I think that would help give the field some fibre through root mass but the field would need some prep done to it and it would have to have the horses off to let it get started. Also, at that size, I should think the horses will have any green stuff picked off in no time flat probably before roots can get a good hold.

Re additional fill - I would think dumping directly over top it would be quickest and cheapest way of doing it; as Gunslinger mentioned it will get pushed into the mud and you'll probably have to relayer it again.

Why is there mud now? Is it excessively rainy? Or perhaps normal rain but poor drainage? If it's drainage, you may have to look at getting the field scraped, add fill, relevel to create slope, etc., to get it to a point where it will stay relatively dry. 

Pictures would help, if you could post them.


----------



## Prismis (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll try to post pics in a bit.
It's muddy because we've bad torrential rain, welcome to BC lol. 
The ground underneath the mud is like a thick clay. There is a slight slope to the property and we have a trench dug beside the horse area that is supposed to drain into a really deep pond on my neighbours side. It sure doesn't feel like the water goes anywhere though!
Yes we are definitely looking for the quickest and cheapest way to fix this. 
So now what kind of sand should I order?  thank you so much for your help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

If you're going to get a contractor to do this, you might want to check with them and see what's available, what they've used in the past for similiar situations, etc. Also, if going this route, I don't think you'll want arena type sand - possibly something a little coarser that will have alittle pack to it without getting rock hard. In addition (I don't know how you're doing it now), you'll want to get set up so that you are not feeding off the ground as you want to minimize the possibility of your horses ingesting sand.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I dug 8" of topdirt/clay/mud/poop out, drilled 3-1/2' holes with an augar... filled the holes with sand and then dumped 12" of sand over the top.

Works amazingly well. If your going to do it, do it right or deal with the same old mud in a couple of months. 

Im very happy with my results. Lots of work but well well worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prismis (Aug 18, 2012)

That's a lot of work for sure!
I'll set up something so they don't eat off the sand. Rubber mat or tarp or even concrete. Definitely don't want to deal with colic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I often deal with that. Your best best is to fence off a smaller area and dump a couple of loads of sandy gravel in there. Don't spread it. The horses will to some extent but it gets them up out of the mud and they will enjoy rolling in it. No point in their hooves tearing up the entire area. The clay will eat some. I'd had a 6" layer of course sand put down on a frequently used trail 10 yrs ago and there is still some remaining, less than an inch of depth.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yea, I think growing wheat with two horses on a half acre will be a challenge.


----------



## Prismis (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's advice. We're on the hunt for free to cheap sand. Only company that has gotten back to me so far says $285 + tax, including delivery, for about 14 tons. Is that a good price?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Subbing, I share your pain, lol.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

It appears a good enough price. What is the material? Do they just dump it or do they also spread it for you?


----------



## Prismis (Aug 18, 2012)

Actually found another 40 tons for 360. It's called bank sand. I have to go look. They'll come and dump it. No spreading
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

If you dont have a good drainage system, no matter what you do, it will be a wash anyways (pun intended)

I have 4 different fields for my horses.
One is a dry lot, sort of corral connected to the barn where we ride as if we were showing, as well as put horses that start to get overweight in.
Secondly, we have another field thats connect to the barn that is about 2 acres, and then two pastures that are 4 acres a piece.

The field with two acres, is the one i had the most trouble with. I had to horses in it, and it was a mess. Mud up to your knees. After creating two ditchlines and putting gutters on the barn, its now as dry as can be, except for when it rains obviously. I dont like using gravel, but in spots where it tends to constantly stay wet, its not a bad idea, but i just use sand or saw dust in most places.

I would check to see if there is anyway to create a good drainage system, even if it means grading some of the land, because lets face it, a 1/2 acre is very simple to keep up with proper maintnence.


----------



## Prismis (Aug 18, 2012)

It can use drainage for sure, but right now we are looking for the cheapest & quickest solution. theres no way to get machinery back there right now. 

This is not a horse property. We have no barn  it's a herbal farm we're Slowly transforming. 

Thank you for your suggestions. We'll keep it in mind next year when things dry up & we can work properly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prismis (Aug 18, 2012)

Just wanted to update... Hubby got a power auger so we can get the rest of the property fenced and we converted 1/3 of a cold frame (plastic wrap & metal greenhouse) into a "barn" and each horse has a stall now. They are happy and so am I 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Say, I don`t know if any one has mentioned this before but I think it`s high time for some pictures!!!!


----------



## Prismis (Aug 18, 2012)

Not much to take a picture of.. Calf deep mud/manure. It's pretty disgusting. It's going to sit for a while and clean up, wash away. I'm home all day so I can take them for plenty of walks until we get more fencing up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

